# Forum is too fast



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Has someone forgot to put the clocks back?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

It's a setting in your profile fella, right down at the bottom is one with the time zone setting...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Has someone forgot to put the clocks back?


Wow love your new avatar! Who did that? its perfect


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Has someone forgot to put the clocks back?


no wonder taxis are always late if you cant even set the right time :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woops i forgot to put the clock back :lol: :lol:

I did all by myself Horny  ......Looks great doesnt it 

Pie eater my cabs always run on time...........well about 2% of the time they do


----------

